# Grouse Chicks



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok-

The Chuckar thread got me to thinking. With gas prices the way they are it looks like I'm only going to make it out to hunt once this year. It's looking like the opening of the grouse hunt will be Sept 6th. 

I have tried to read up on blue grouse nesting habits but I can't find really good information. So, will the rain/snow/cold hurt the chicks or have the grouse even nested yet? I'm really hoping to have a great year because we're due for a boom year.

What do you all think?

Thanks


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Blu's yeah maybe, Ruff's don't seem to fair well with cool wet springs... Speculation shouldn't be the deciding factor though, try a scoutin trip this August or wait for DWR's report, although Grouse tend to vary from range to range, so's maybe a little homework will put ya into some birds...


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't get a feel for grouse this year. I heard pretty good drumming, but I have no clue as to the hatch. If you only get one shot a year, don't blow it on the opener. The chicks are all together so you're either going to decimate one family group (too easy and little bitty birds make little bitty dinners) or you're going to see nothing. I'd wait till October, it'll seem like there are more birds because they'll be spread out and the shooting and eating will both be better. Besides it'll be 100 degrees on the sixth!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, but the family reunion is then and baby blessing is then. 

I've only got one or two shots at best. I know where the birds are(been hunting the same spot for 20 years) I'd just like to have a good hunt. Where we go is usually good for the first little while and then once the snow falls, the birds move. THe last three years we've had snow just after the opening weekend and I've had two bad hunts. 

It's not easy to scout from Nebraska :wink:  I'll send my pops up there to have a better feel for it.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI - The proposed opening for the Forest Grouse hunt this year is September 13th according to the RACs. The hunting calendar shows it as September 6th. Better double check when the proclamation comes out.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

If you live in the Northern Region
Take a drive up south fork canyon and once you pass the turn off to Causey Res, start looking really close on the edges of the road. Last year I spotted hens with 4-7 chicks all over the road. There are tons of grouse along that road. If you see chicks there, you can consider it a good year.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I really hope that the dates are earlier. That is a little frustrating for one thing to be marked and then changed. 

Typical.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

HJB said:


> If you live in the Northern Region
> Take a drive up south fork canyon and once you pass the turn off to Causey Res, start looking really close on the edges of the road. Last year I spotted hens with 4-7 chicks all over the road. There are tons of grouse along that road. If you see chicks there, you can consider it a good year.


 :shock: Do not let that Jim Nasium feller hear this! :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > If you live in the Northern Region
> ...


Him and his lab can't hunt worth chit!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I was talking about some serious hotspotting!


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

The guide book is now on-line. It looks like September 13th will be the opening this year. Sorry Caddis8 that it messes up your plans.


----------

